
RIP Solaris - wolfgke
https://twitter.com/webmink/status/904081073256243201
======
wahern
Longer piece putting things in context:
[https://meshedinsights.com/2017/09/03/oracle-finally-
killed-...](https://meshedinsights.com/2017/09/03/oracle-finally-killed-sun/)

------
privong
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15160149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15160149)

------
ainar-g
As someone who only worked with "mainstream" Unix-flavoured OSes, what was the
reason, if any, to ever use Solaris over say RHEL? Was there anything that
Linux distributions couldn't provide, besides resources from Sun/Oracle?

~~~
lemoncucumber
Solaris was technically superior to Linux in a lot of ways, and pioneered a
lot of tech that only made its way to Linux later on and often in less elegant
versions (if ever). For example ZFS, dtrace, zones, and mdb.

------
ComputerGuru
We - and a lot of other people in similar boats - moved from Solaris to
FreeBSD a while back. That ship sailed a long time ago, there isn’t much that
FreeBSD doesn’t do out of the box in a similar fashion to keep people from
making the switch.

The only thing I miss from Solaris is the focus on ABI compatibility. rlib was
first-class, and apart from Windows, it’s the only OS I know that is fully abi
compatible between the x86 and x86_64 kernels (actually even more than
Windows. The entire system, drivers and all, will work with either the x86 or
the AMD64 kernel booted up without recompiling).

